# rear derailleur hanger bolt assembly replacement



## bucknejo (Apr 16, 2014)

hey - anyone have any tips on how to remove/replace the hanger bolt assembly on a type 2 SRAM 10 speed x9 rear derailleur? i've been searching the internets and can only find this old park tool url. basically, it looks like there are some lock washers (?) keeping the larger hanger bolt in place (see image). i can't get these things off.

Rear Derailleur Overhaul - Park Tool

i already purchased the replacement hanger bolt assembly kit to swap out the b-screw plate i destroyed by messing around too much with a giant cog (40t) experiment.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## bucknejo (Apr 16, 2014)

big_papa_nuts said:


>


Thanks - I ended up using a box cutter blade + flat head to remove the retaining ring. Cool little video though, appreciate the research assist!


----------

